# Vita Sidorkina at the 2015 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lexington Avenue Armory in New York City - November 10, 2015 (6x)



## Mandalorianer (11 Nov. 2015)

*
Backstage*

*

 

 

 *

*Runway*

*

 

 

 *​


----------



## dianelized20 (11 Nov. 2015)

:thx: für Vita


----------



## MetalFan (11 Nov. 2015)

Ein sehenswerter Neuzugang!  :thx:


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2015)

Eine ganz süsse :thx: dir


----------



## Freaker (11 Nov. 2015)

nice thanks


----------



## milchtoast (12 Nov. 2015)

Another new face yeah!


----------



## Toolman (12 Nov. 2015)

Hat sie sich verdient :thumbup:


----------



## Bowes (1 Apr. 2016)

*Dankeschön für Vita.*


----------

